# Dog Days



## DogDayscare (Jul 21, 2014)

Dog Days is a one to one Dog sitting service in Sussex. Dogs are cared for in my home and all efforts are made to make dogs as comfortable as possible during their stay. Dogs are normally brought down to me but occasionally arangments can be made to pick a dog up. Dogs should bring all their belongings with them (food, bowls, bed etc.) This is to keep things as normal as possible for your dog. It costs £10 per night to stay at Dog Days. And references can be provided.


----------

